# Analizador de Espectro de Audio



## albertochew (Abr 13, 2007)

Hola, necesito hacer un analizador de espectro de audio (0-15kHz) al estilo de la vieja escuela, ya que no se pueden usar filtros digitales (ni la transformadorrmada rapida de Fourier). Debo analizar 15 bandas de 1kHz de ancho y que atenue alrededor de 20dB a 100Hz de las bandas laterales, quisiera saber si hay alguna otra forma de hacerlo sin tener que utilizar 15 filtros??

saludos, gracias por su atensión!


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 13, 2007)

¿Analizador o ecualizador? Lo que tienen los equipos de sonido es un 
ecualizador. Para analizar te basta con hacer un solo filtro sintonizable,
y ves cada banda, una a una.

Saludos


----------



## albertochew (Abr 13, 2007)

Perromuerto dijo:
			
		

> ¿Analizador o ecualizador? Lo que tienen los equipos de sonido es un
> ecualizador. Para analizar te basta con hacer un solo filtro sintonizable,
> y ves cada banda, una a una.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias! si necesito hacer un analizador de espectro, la idea de un filtro sintonizable es buenisima, la verdad no se que tan complicado sera hacer uno, sobre todo porque necesito un ancho de banda de 1kHz; me habian mencionado tambien otra forma de hacer utilizando un modulador balanceado, un oscilador controlado por voltaje, un detector de diodo y un solo filtro pasabanda de 1kHz de ancho de banda, la idea es trasladar cualquier banda a la banda de paso del filtro, la verdad es que esa idea no me quedo clara, es decir, no se como poner todos estos elementos en conjunto para lograrlo.... Nuevamente te agradezco la ayuda, gracias, saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 16, 2007)

Puede usar un filtro sintonizable. La mejor topología es
la llamada "filtro de variable de estado" o "state-variable
filter" en ingles. Usa tres amplificador operacionales,
pero puedes ajustar cada parámetro por separado.
De esa forma con una sola resistencia variable puedes
cambiar la frecuencia central del filtro, manteniendose
los demas parámetros iguales.
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LMV771.pdf#page=16
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-307.pdf#page=5
La salida del filtro debe ser rectificada y vuelta a filtrar
para obtener un nivel DC proporcional a la energía
en la banda analizada.

Saludos


----------

